# Ozzy did it again.



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy earned his TD certification tonight. He did very well and the TD tester had nothing but high praise during his testing. Now to find the best place he can do his magic. He will bring many smiles to those who need it for many years to come. No words can describe how I feel about my boy. 
We can now focus on his BH in the fall and dock diving events for the summer.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

The Oz man cometh. Lol.

Great job Ozzy!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you Sabis


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats! And the notes from the tester is the very special cherry on top!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Ozzy will be bringing smiles and also incredible healing not only to patients but their families as well. I found this article in how healing dogs. Ozzy will be helping so many. A special boy with special powers.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

https://www.oncnursingnews.com/cont...herapy-brings-comfort-to-patients-with-cancer


----------

